# Captcha on account creation?



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Plenty of dodgy posts in the gen chat section, would it be worthwhile installing captcha on account creation if it isn't already?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I hate those things! :cursing:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

An IQ test would be better.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Plenty of dodgy posts in the gen chat section, would it be worthwhile installing captcha on account creation if it isn't already?


What is captcha???


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Those numbers and letters you have to type out to prove you're not a robot 

I'm sure I had to do one when I joined last month.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Those numbers and letters you have to type out to prove you're not a robot
> 
> I'm sure I had to do one when I joined last month.


Lol thanks


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Echo said:


> I hate those things! :cursing:


Well on that basis let's scrap the idea. Echo doesn't like it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Well on that basis let's scrap the idea. Echo doesn't like it


I'm pretty sure the overall majority of people don't either

Oh, and Captcha upon account creation is already implemented into the site...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Echo said:


> I'm pretty sure the overall majority of people don't either
> 
> Oh, and Captcha upon account creation is already implemented into the site...


So it is!

Unfortunately life is full of this you may not like, me included.


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

captcha makes no sense on a board like this, why would a bot make dodgy posts on a bb forum??


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I fecking hate them also, not sure what it would achieve in stopping bellends sign up?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> An IQ test would be better.


That'd see the board going under then.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> Plenty of dodgy posts in the gen chat section, would it be worthwhile installing captcha on account creation if it isn't already?


Unfortunately not, AFAIK most of the CAPTCHA's have been cracked and can be bypassed. And for those that cant, spammers use humans to manually sign-up.


----------

